# Latest Wankery



## stingx

The only recent music I've recorded was a bunch of tracks with friends as a homage to Neil Young. Stuff like Powderfinger, Cortez, Cinnamon Girl, etc. This was around 2020-2021.
Here's a track you might like. I used my Esquire for all the guitar tracks. Just touch Neil...


----------



## Eric

Spot on Neil right there, really decent production value as well, love the guitar work. Did you do any of the vocals as well?


----------



## stingx

Thank you. I didn’t sing on this track.


----------



## Goport

Definitely captured the NY and Crazy Horse vibe here. Great performances all round. Nice compressed sound to the guitar too - really sounds authentic. Vocalist nails it and that sounds like a real drummer to me! Bravo Pete.


----------



## podgod

Nice job Stingx. Great tune too


----------



## CanyonCarver

This sounds really good, man! Inspiring work...


----------



## stingx

CanyonCarver said:


> This sounds really good, man! Inspiring work...



Whoa...nice to see you around. Been ages. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## CanyonCarver

stingx said:


> Whoa...nice to see you around. Been ages. Hope all is well with you.



Good to see you too... Hangin' in there, through thick and thicker...


----------



## KCAR

This is very pro-sounding.    Sounds like something I would hear on the radio. Rhythm guitar work is good but a little low in the mix, IMO. Love that organ throughout!


----------

